
Ask HN: Is there a HN clone that can remove NYtimes, WashPost, etc. - jppope
I don&#x27;t know if I&#x27;m alone in this, but I tend to come to HN in short bursts while code is deploying or similar things, and will read headlines really quickly. This causes me to end up on NYTimes, WashPost, etc excessively because they&#x27;re really good at writing catchy titles.<p>Does anyone know of a HN clone that can remove news outlets like the nytimes? and if that doesn&#x27;t exist is that something that anyone else would like built?
======
kennyledet
It shouldn't be another full site, or even a plugin for a (single) browser. It
should simply be a Greasemonkey script that accepts a whitelist/blacklist.
I'll write it up for you tonight after work ;)

------
sarcasmatwork
I have seen this topic before. It could be a feature of the site, or a plugin.
I see many sites as being fake, misleading or just plain outright dumb
(buzzfeed, vox, vice). Should not be able to post a URL to these types of
sites, but that is a topic for another day. I just hide the posts I dont like
and move on....

------
hsnewman
I'm totally in agreement. HN should flag pay walled sites somehow so we know
not to waste our time.

~~~
ChrisGranger
I do this with a bit of CSS:

/* Pay-Wall Domains */

a[href^="[https://www.ft.com/"](https://www.ft.com/")]::after,

a[href^="[https://www.newscientist.com/"](https://www.newscientist.com/")]::after,

a[href^="[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/"](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/")]::after,

a[href^="[https://www.thetimes.co.uk/"](https://www.thetimes.co.uk/")]::after,

a[href^="[https://www.wsj.com/"](https://www.wsj.com/")]::after {

    
    
      color: rgba(128,0,0,0.75) !important;
    
      content: " $ " !important;
    

}

I imagine there are loads more pay-walled domains here, but these are the ones
I've seen frequently...

If it's not obvious, this places a red dollar sign after any links to the
listed domains.

~~~
russh
Thank you, I had not thought of doing that.

------
quickthrower2
An interesting spin would be a site or grease monkey script to hide any posts
to high traffic domains, leaving you with all the small bloggers etc. GitHub
could be excepted.

------
krm01
Should be pretty straightforward to write a Chrome plugin that hides posts
from domain names that you choose to blacklist.

------
75dvtwin
lobste.rs

is the closest, I think. The requirements to become a posting member, are
different (by referral, at least for now).

Good, if software tech is primary interest (but there much fewer discussions
(and participants) in mathematics, chem, structured engineering, physics).

